# "The Flea" Recipe



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I was looking to expand my beach fly selection and realized that I did not have any sand flea flies.  After a quick search of google I couldn't find anything that was close to what we have over here.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emerita_(genus)

I know there are many preditors that look for these tasty treats so the quest was off to recreate it as a fly.

Thread: 210 Nylon Flat Waxed, Tan
Hook: Gamakatsu SC15 #4
Tail: Yellow Neck Hackle
Body: Tan Neck Hackle, Medium Orange Pearl Chenille, Tan Deer Body Hair
Eyes: Hour Glass Shape 5/32
Weed Guard: Optional

Step 1:  Start your thread at the front of the hook, and work it back to the bend in the hook.









Step 2:  Using your Yellow Neck Hackle clip several pieces of the feather off and attach to the hook shank above the bend so they stick strait out.









Step 3:  Attach a Tan Neck Hackle by the tip of the feather.  Attach Orange Chenille on top of that.









Step 4:  Palmer your Orange Chenille forward two turns, and tie in.  Work your thread forward and tie in your eyes on top of the hook shank.  Put a drop of glue to secure your eyes.









Step 5:  Palmer your Tan Neck Hackle forward.  Once infront of the Orange Chenille palmer the hackle tight and tie in.  Trim it to the same lenght as the Chenille.









Step 6:  Cut a section of deer hair slightly larger than a #2 pencil.  Clean out the deer hair of any smal pieces.  Attach it to the top of the hook shank between the eyes using two loose turns, and pull tight.  Make sure the deer hair doesn't spin by pinching the sides of the eyes to the deer hair.  Whip finish.









Step 7:  Trim your deer hair.  Using strait scissors cut the sides flat against the eyes.  Cut the deer hair flat to the point of the hook.  Then using a pair of bent scissors trim the body to the round shape.









-Richard Traugott
[email protected]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i'd bite that...skinny
-anytide


----------



## natez (Dec 26, 2009)

A little cross breed between a clouser and a wooly bugger.Nice hair cut on that sucker too


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

beautiful fly! looks like the trick for some Pompano.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> beautiful fly! looks like the trick for some Pompano.


Thanks, that was the goal. Pomps, and Whiting around higher current areas. It tracks real well, and with the short narrow body it skipps along the bottom just like a sand flea.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice pattern.

Here's another sand flea pattern I've heard of:
https://www.saltyfeather.com/Store/Browse.aspx?c=196&i=604


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Pretty neat! It's been awhile since any new recipes have been posted, so thanks!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Pretty neat! It's been awhile since any new recipes have been posted, so thanks!


More to come! I am starting to get more challenges from people to design some flies. Next up is a realistic palolo worm from scratch. :


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the name!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> I like the name!


Thanks, lol. Just wait till yah have to name the next one. Not gunna be that easy.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Bring it!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

Sweet lookin FLY!! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------

